#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Could share about Firebird Pros & Cons ??

## Wondergirl

Hello everyone,

Firebird is relational database has been used in production system . 
Firebird is capable of running on Linux,Window And various Unix Platform.


*Could you someone share about Firebird Pros and Cons ??



Than You!* :Smile:

----------

